# Homemade chow??



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

I was searching the interwebz for different hedgie friendly treats/meals. I found on Pierce's Pogs they have a homemade hedgie chow. It sounds AMAZING(for a hedgehog lol), but wasn't sure if it was really as good as it sounds. Would I be better at keeping the cat food (Purina One Natural Blends Chicken & Oat Meal Formula) or switching to an all natural diet like Pierce's Pogs offers for sale? Has anyone used it before????


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its hard to say, we don't know what's in it, can you post the information about it?


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

http://piercespogs.com/Supplies.html that's the site.

Here's all the information:

Ingredients include:

Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
Grasshoppers/crickets
Whole Wheat flour
Rye Flour
Corn meal
Wheat Germ
Parsley
Omega 3 fatty acids
Pumpkin
Water
Vitamin supplement

Quart sized vacuum packed bag is 10.00

Gallon sized vacuum packed bag is 20.00


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't want to order something that has to be refrigerated through the mail, I wouldn't want to eat something like that after its sat in the mail for a day or two, or even longer. Also I don't like the idea that there is corn meal in it, a filler, that it doesn't say what the vitamin supplement is or that it doesn't say what the percentages or fat, protien etc are. That's just my opionion.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, but being new to hedgies, I thought I'd get more opinions on it. Reggie seems to love his kibble and eats really well, so I didn't want to switch his food. But, if i found something better for him that would be a plus. Thank you for your opinion, though!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you're really looking to make your own homemade food, take a look at the holistic,hedgie meatball thread. It's a lot of good Reading and good ideas for food if you're feeling creative.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with both comments so far. Here's the holistic food thread, if you're interested in looking at all - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12297&start=70&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=holistic


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!!! I'll take a look at it


----------

